# st Martin's Trade Winds Club



## vacationmama (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone been and can you tell me about it? Size of rooms, how it was? Anything else I should know?


----------



## alanmj (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, many of us have.

There is LOTS you need to know. 

First off, do a search on all the threads here for TradeWinds and read the many discussions. 

Then look on the facebook TWCC owners group site: https://www.facebook.com/groups/62587612802/

Then when you are more informed, you can ask more precise questions.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 26, 2012)

Rooms?  You mean cabin.  This is a sailing catamaran NOT a fixed building.

Rooms, not very big.  Bed and little other space, but you only sleep and change in your cabin.  Not much else.


----------



## vacationmama (Apr 28, 2012)

Duh! And I sailed for 25 years! Sandy, questions like did they install the air conditioning in the boats? Do we need more than a few tshirts, shorts and bathing suits? That is all we ever took to our boat other than one skirt for going out at night. Any thing you can tell me to make this a great trip as it was a gift for my husbands BD. Thanks


----------



## shagnut (May 23, 2012)

I've been on this one, not Sandy, but maybe I can help. Your cabin , step in and fall onto the bed.  I slept on deck  on the net a couple of times.  All you do is eat, sleep, snorkel and enjoy the beautiful scenery. They stop at little islands and you do get off and shop or snorkel or whatever you want to do.

The food is delicious, not normal camping food , but healthy good food.  All u need is just what you said, shorts, t's, bathing suits. U will eat 2 meals out.  shaggy


----------



## Larry (May 23, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I've been on this one, not Sandy, but maybe I can help. Your cabin , step in and fall onto the bed.  I slept on deck  on the net a couple of times.  All you do is eat, sleep, snorkel and enjoy the beautiful scenery. They stop at little islands and you do get off and shop or snorkel or whatever you want to do.
> 
> The food is delicious, not normal camping food , but healthy good food.  All u need is just what you said, shorts, t's, bathing suits. U will eat 2 meals out.  shaggy



Agree with Shaggy! I had a great time, however cabin is a bit claustrophobic and I went by myself as wife would not go. I picked St. Marteen because flights from NY were the best of all locations and I wanted to go to St. Barts.

Unfortunetly because of choppy open seas to St. Barts by the end of the week we did not get to go, which was very disappointing for me. Besides St. Barts it only goes to Antigua and several coves around St. Martin so I didn't get to see any other Islands.

Loved the sailing, snorkling, food and had great boat mates which made for a great time.

I am ready to do another and am considering, Grenadines, BVI or Greek islands for my next trip.


----------

